# CrazyCatNChickenLady's Pictures: Lots of new pics pg 5 and 6!



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been wanting to do this for a while so here it goes!

I have 3 goats. A 5 month old lamancha doeling, Squirt. A 5 month old saanen wether, Jack, and I just added in a flashy mini nubian, Orion. He's 9 weeks old and I just banded him.

I also have 8 pet cats! All at one point were bottle babies. I was called the "foster failure" recently by the vet I went to on monday for an abscess on one of the cats. haha I only kept the really special ones.. If only she knew how many I actually rehomed! 

I also have chickens too. 

So I'll start with some pics of the goats.
















Typical Squirt. Always in your face. Most of the pics I have of her are like this!





She's definately jealous of his ears!






























He has a wattle and a half..






Awe and cant forget baby pics of them!




















Me and the muncher when she was a baby!!








And Muffy, The most spoiled cat in the world!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 18, 2012)

Aww  
I thought that close up of Squirt was E.T at first!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow I didn't realize until now, but she DOES look like E.T.!! Haha only a little cuter!


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 20, 2012)

Those are the BEST pics!! Your animals are so pretty / handsome   but I think you are wrong.  I think he is jealous of her ears


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 20, 2012)

Haha! Maybe. She used to tug on them really bad when he first got here. She needed to make sure he wasn't food I guess. She also tried to eat muffy one day too.. Oops! Lets just say Pa wasnt to happy about that. I was out of town and my boyfriend was hanging out with them and muffy was rolling around on the ground and squirt took a big ole chomp of fur out of muffys side, and proceded to chew the fur!

Squit's having some ear problems. Not an infection but her ear is a small little 1 inch slit that is covered by the little tab. I noticed them sounding wet yesterday when I was petting her and then jack was chewing on her ear.. I found some natural ear drops on the fiasco farms website I need to order. Or I can infuse the oils needed..  I didn't realize how small of an ear hole she actually had though.. I just assumed it was a hole underneith and not a little slit. 


Here's some chicken pics. For some reason they love pecking around in the goaty pebbles the best! (the maure pile)

The swede boy. These pictures are about a week old. He changes by the day, I'll have to get some better pics!










The icelandic pullet










Look at the difference in leg thickness. Her little toothpicks and his big ole stumps!





Araucana X Egyprian fayomi pullet. I LOVE her!! There were some rumpless ones of these about too, not sure if my friend still has the rumpless pullet thought.















A little EExFBCMarans olive egger











And I have some dominant white olive eggers from my old flock and project.
















This is my only girl of laying age. She ended up flying the coop when I sold the flock and I caught her after the fact and kept her.  She's been trying to go broody but both times in really bad places. Hopefully I can get her to lay a new clutch in the coop she is now locked in. 





These are the eggs she lays. The first is one that I blew out maybe 4 months ago. She's been laying for about 7 months now so she's running out of paint and the eggs are all different shades now.
And Yes, these eggs all came from the same hen!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 24, 2012)

You goats are cute but your chickens are beautiful!!!!  (don't tell the goats).


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks! My chickens are my favorite. I've had chickens about 3 years now and I'm a total chicken crazy! My numbers were a lot higher but we moved recently and I downsized and sold the flocks and only kept some chicks, plus a friend gave me a few chicks too.

I got some more pics today. The swede boy is feathering in so pretty! He's still pretty gangly but they're about 3 - 3 1/2 months old. I'm such a sucker for roosters though. How will I ever part with him?!   Last place I lived I had 3 boys that free ranged together, plus my main rooster that was in the coop with the hens. I'm trying to not have roosters at the place were living at now. We also said no raising chicks here but somehow I talked my way into setting another incubator full!  

I had to take a bunch of pictures of him just to get all his awesome feather patterns!! lol He has the coolest feathers ever though!!






























This feather was awesome until it ended up in squirts mouth! CHOMP! 





The little blue olive egger is pretty hard to get a good pic of but shes really pretty.





Her and the Icelandic pecking around. I need to try and get a better pic of the icelandic, her feathers are so pretty!





And my absolute favorite from this bunch. The fayoumi/araucana cross.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 26, 2012)

I love your chickens they are beautiful. your goats are cute too


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 27, 2012)

That rooster is just amazing!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 1, 2012)

We were going to go up to Paradise lake but turns out they're closed on wednesdays so we headed up to the DeSabla reservior outside of magalia. I walked over to the water and saw a bunch of geese and ducks and they immediatly started honking and swam over! There were mallard ducks and ducklings, canadian geese and 4 domestic geese that were probably dumped.. Obviously they were used to getting fed though. I gave them the lettuce from my sandwhich. The ducklings were very people tame too!


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 2, 2012)

LOVE your flock!! They are so pretty (and handsome   How did you blow out the egg?  I've got several that I am keeping and would like to do it, but am a bit nervous about it.  (I don't want to ruin the egg)


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks!     The Olive Egger has 8 eggs started in a nest but they're not fertile.  Hoping once she starts to sit again I can swap out the eggs for fertile ones. I've also been browsing the byc hatching eggs for sale.  I need EE and olive egger babies! My single combed olive egger is pinkening up and her comb is getting pretty big. Hopefully someone will start laying SOON!







These 2 actually live in "chicken jail" because they're good flyers and I cant keep them in the run. I keep them in a chicken tractor in the goat pen.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 2, 2012)

And as for blowing out the eggs.. I use a 60cc syringe and a 18g needle. I only want 1 hole so I poke the hole in the side I want, flip the egg so the hole is facing down, and blow air into the egg via the syringe/needle. The pressure pushes the insides out the little hole around the outside of the needle. (You can also do 2 holes, but I make ornaments in the fall/winter so 1 hole works best for me.) After I get the insides out I rinse it really really well about 6 times with warm/hot water. Let them dry hole side down on a dry towel or paper towels. Let them dry really well. You can also put them in a 200F oven or microwave at 10 second intervals to make sure they're completely dry but I think it makes the eggs a little more brittle and I've never had problems with them getting smelly down the road. Chicken eggs are a little more brittle then duck eggs and some do crack on you when you're blowing them out!  

Here's some ornaments I made last winter! 

All you need is blown eggs, rub ons, clear coat spray, bead caps, and ribbon!











I also made some little birds with eggs and feathers I've collected!










Blown eggs. I have these in a big vase in my room now. The vase is a work in progress but I just want to fill if with plain blown eggs.






I made these from duck eggs and gave them to my ma for christmas (early christmas present so she could decorate her tree with them!) I think they were my favorites of all the eggs I made last year. I had so many colorful olives and browns and the white eggs were my favorites?!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 2, 2012)

those are beautiful!!! Can I try??? I would love to give some of my eggs as gifts, I know my family and friends would love them and I know the kids would love to help.  Where do you get your rub ons?? Can I get the bead caps down the jewelry section?  Do you apply the bead caps with hot glue?  what about the egg that has the jewels on them? Do you apply the beads and then spray with clear coat? I'm a scapbooker (or used to be before I got all my chickens  and usually get my stencils at Hobby Lobby.  Is this what you use? I've got olive eggs, ameraucana eggs, and Maran eggs.  This would be a wonderful Christmas present (and cheep, cheep )


----------



## manybirds (Aug 2, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Thanks!     The Olive Egger has 8 eggs started in a nest but they're not fertile.  Hoping once she starts to sit again I can swap out the eggs for fertile ones. I've also been browsing the byc hatching eggs for sale.  I need EE and olive egger babies! My single combed olive egger is pinkening up and her comb is getting pretty big. Hopefully someone will start laying SOON!
> 
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e193/StArZ-N-MoOnz/Chickens/IMG_6112.jpg
> 
> ...


lol jail birds!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 2, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> those are beautiful!!! Can I try??? I would love to give some of my eggs as gifts, I know my family and friends would love them and I know the kids would love to help.  Where do you get your rub ons?? Can I get the bead caps down the jewelry section?  Do you apply the bead caps with hot glue?  what about the egg that has the jewels on them? Do you apply the beads and then spray with clear coat? I'm a scapbooker (or used to be before I got all my chickens  and usually get my stencils at Hobby Lobby.  Is this what you use? I've got olive eggs, ameraucana eggs, and Maran eggs.  This would be a wonderful Christmas present (and cheep, cheep )


This is where I got the idea!
Miss Prissy's Blue/Brown Eggs, Easter/Christmas Eggs - Getting my craft on!! 

I got all my rub ons from joanns. I know finding them in the store is hit or miss! I also ordered the beadcaps online.. I know e-bay had a ton for cheap, but I just got mine with the joanns order. Just a couple daps of hot glue will hold the bead cap/ribbon on. And the ones with the little jewels, those were little sticky jewels that came with the rub ons. I stuck them where I wanted them and clear coated the whole thing. Then I put the bead cap/ribbon hanger on.  The krylon high gloss clear coat is what I use. I know some people use modge podge. I decorate the eggs with rub ons, paint, or leave them natural and then stick a wooded skewer in the hole and do a few coats of clear letting it dry in between so you dont get drips. Also I used krylon gold for fun effects before I did the clear coat. Use a styrofoam cooler to keep the eggs standing up, just stick the bottom of the skewer in the styrofoam.

Oh but they were pretty pricey after you gather all the stuff together to make them!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)

Those are crazy gorgeous!  What talent!


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm going to at least blow the eggs out that I've been saving.  Did you mention that you put some of yours in a vase? I thought a read that somewhere.  I've got half a dozen or so that I've been keeping (little ones, big ones, odd colors, etc) and want to display them after I blow them out, but haven't quite figured out how.

I will start checking joanns for the rub ons, plus it will give me a reason to go to Hobby Lobby (haven't been in there for ages - I always find something I have to have   That would be a very nice Christmas present for family members.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a big Ikea vase that I got from my mom when she was moving.  Its thick clear glass (I've seen ones like it at target and even walmart). It has about a dozen eggs in it so far but isnt even 1/3 full. Its a work in progress! I'm waiting for my younger girls to start laying to do the next 'layer'.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 6, 2012)

Hoping for eggs from Jr. soon! She's red as can be and she even squatted for the other hen today. She's a single combed pullet from my old olive egger/easter egger flock so I'm expecting anything from pinkish to brown eggs. The feathered legs mean she has 1/8-1/4 cochin in her from my cochin/olive egger crosses with an olive egger daddy.

(Jr. in the middle, Lacey in the back, and my olive egger hen in front.)





This is Alfredo. He was daddy to the 3 blondes. He's a dominant white olive egger. I miss him! He went with the rest of the flock when I sold them. Patty the cochin/olive egger in mid molt..





Love this little blue girl!





Needed a temporary roost so dbf handed me a t-post. They dont seem to mind!  










I have no plans to part ways with my boy here! His crow is really quiet and has a good pitch to it. Unlike the neighbors screaming banty boy!


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 6, 2012)

so pretty! All my roos have very annoying (and loud) voices (except for when they are talking to their girls


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 6, 2012)

Here are 6 of my 8 cats. I need to find pics of 2 of them.

Muffy!






Thunder and Snowball





Tots. Had an abscess on her chin so shes the fat cat in a party hat! 





Chase





Spazzy Jazzy










Muffy and Snowball


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 7, 2012)

cute kitties!! I need a kitty for my chicken coop - we have mice, but I also don't want the kitten using the coop for a litter box either


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 20, 2012)

My favorite! She is the sweetest thing. Even let me catch her today. Cannot wait for eggs from her!















The single combed girl started laying a couple weeks ago! The egg started out tan and has progressivly darkened every day and is a light reddish brown now.
The first egg is the first she layed and is blown out. Middle egg has a thick layer of bloom and is unwashed, and the last is unwashed and from yesterday.






Love this boy!! 






























Full Belly Goats! We cut down a few oak trees recently and they've been stuffing themselves! 





Oh and I had a couple sunflowers planted this year! One is orangish yellow and the other is like flourescent yellow.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 20, 2012)

I also went out and got 9 Easter Egger chicks. They're supposed to be girls (90% sexing rate at least!) and they're now 3 weeks old. I have a couple week old pics but no newer pics of them yet! Soon hopefully! I have them out in the big brooder now. Well all but 2. One of them started feather picking the others really bad so I trimmed her beak and took the 2 with sores out and put them in the 'hospital wing'. One had sores on her back the other right above the tail. Those 2 love me and are super friendly now though!! I have a recent pic of them.   They were $2/each at the feedstore and they'll have chicks until october. (I'm still thinking about hatching some eggs though  The swede boy is finally fertilizing the eggs!)







when I first got them at a week old.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 21, 2012)

I like your Chickens.  That barely red hen is pretty.  I also like a few others but I don't describe color patterns that well.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 21, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Thanks! My chickens are my favorite. I've had chickens about 3 years now and I'm a total chicken crazy! My numbers were a lot higher but we moved recently and I downsized and sold the flocks and only kept some chicks, plus a friend gave me a few chicks too.
> 
> I got some more pics today. The swede boy is feathering in so pretty! He's still pretty gangly but they're about 3 - 3 1/2 months old. I'm such a sucker for roosters though. How will I ever part with him?!   Last place I lived I had 3 boys that free ranged together, plus my main rooster that was in the coop with the hens. I'm trying to not have roosters at the place were living at now. We also said no raising chicks here but somehow I talked my way into setting another incubator full!
> 
> ...


That last one is I think my favorite of yours.  The Swede is nice too though.  I also am a big fan a DUCKLINGS.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 21, 2012)

O'WOWza! Awesome pics. Love those eggs that you decorate.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 21, 2012)

the first 2 are my favorites


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pretty chickens!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi CCCL- that needs to change her name to Crazy Lamancha Lady! 
Have you forgotten your journal???? Love to follow your threads but it is so great when they are summarized on journals.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 21, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hi CCCL- that needs to change her name to Crazy Lamancha Lady!
> Have you forgotten your journal???? Love to follow your threads but it is so great when they are summarized on journals.


Yeah I forgot! Maybe I'll start this up again.   I have lots of adorable baby goat pics!!! 




Also we're moving!!!!     I'm happy because I hate the land lady(LL)! We're moving back to the place we were living before we moved here last april. My mom owns the other house and its on 3 acres in the forest. Less neighbors then here and its not smack dab in downtown of the little mountain town. We live right across the street from the community center here and they do what they call the stump jumpers (or mountain music) one saturday a month if weather permits. It sounds cool, but its not! The guys that play and do the singing are hammered drunk by the time they're gonna play. So drunk people singing and playing instruments.  and they're allowed to play til 10pm but they push it til about 10:30. Then its the wind down, and the shouting, and the loading up. Then by 11:30 or so the cars are pulling out full speed with all the drunk people behind the wheel. Its not just alcohol either, those people are on all kinds of bad things. 

So long story short LL came to me sunday with every little thing she could possibly find to complain about. I think she was just cranky and needed someone to take it out on. Dbf wasn't home and she pretty much reamed me. About the chest freezer on the porch and the bag of recycling on the side of the house thats tucked away. Apparently she needs a picture of the house for insurance reasons and the bag of recycle looks bad..  So I decided I cant take living so close to the LL. She's a first grade teacher and she was talking to me like I was one of her students.  I dont even deal with her very often is the weird part. Her and kyle do the whole tenant/landlord thing and he writes and brings her the rent every month(even though I give him cash for half, but she doesn't know that). So Kyle said he was ready to go too. Which really suprised me because last time I suggested moving back he got all defensive about why the shorter commute is better on the gas bill (umm.. but we dont pay rent at the other house!) So she's in for quite a shocker. We think she waited til kyle wasn't home and came at me because she thought I would be more "submissive" (for lack of a better term). I really dont know what was her problem but I'm not in first grade anymore, sorry!

I took down the goat pen I had there when we moved here. I needed the fence and I sold the t-posts. So we talked about buying fencing and posts and putting it on the credit card and I'll just keep giving kyle "rent" money when we're not paying rent anymore until its paid off.  I figure if we're gonna do it we might as well do it right this time! I figure it'll cost about $350 (which includes a 330ft roll of fence). I need to do a large pen and a smaller buck pen in the back. And then I'm gonna get a doe thats about to freshen!! I want a milker pretty bad right now. I have my babies and I need a milker!!

Plus I can have more ROOSTERS!!! I LOVE my roosters. Out of everyone I sold when we moved here (Oh yeah, I pretty much sold everyone but 2 goat kids and a batch of chicks when we moved her. I wont do _that_ again!) I miss my free range boys the most. and I gave them away free. 

So chicks come mid Feb!  and we're giving our months notice on the first so we'll be out of here by march! 



This is why I dont journal! Because I talk WAY too much.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's a copy and paste of my new pics!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 22, 2013)

SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2013)

Love them....makes me want some!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

That is not way too much!

Glad you will be moving to a better place. A not so great LL can really make life miserable!

Those LM babies are so cute! Wish you were not on the other side of the country! I could use one of the boys for my Millie next year!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 22, 2013)

So cute!! 

There is a special place in my heart for splotchy grey goats.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

they are adorable! glad you'll be moving and you can have your roosters again! Hopefully the LL won't freak out on you again!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2013)

They are sooo cute!  I love LaMancha babies......


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

So happy for you getting out of there and into a happier place.  Your goats are too cute!


----------



## Symphony (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh my those are some cute little ones.  Claire and I really love their colors.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 23, 2013)

I LOVE the kids!! They're really fun and extremely funny! Who needs TV when you have 4 one-week-old lamancha kids and an almost 8 week old nigerian baby!  Rocky, the nigerian is SUPER SPOILED! I have some pics of him I took today. He's scared of the babies because they're taller then him and run at him looking for his udder. They're slighly taller and longer then he is just not nearly as heavy! They're pretty much all legs, but he doesn't realize that!

We spent $326 today on a 330' roll of field fence and 32 6' t-posts! Also got corner supports, t-post wire nubbins(lol! I dont know what they're called. The little wire peices that attach the fence to the t-posts!)   I'm happy about it but not really! I dont think I will be doing my happy dance until the fence is actually done!  I get a doe pen, buck pen, AND a kid pen!!  :bun  He requested a week off in febuary so we have time to move everything and we're gonna rent a big flat bed truck (it has  a 22'x8' flatbed.) to move my coops and goat shelters. We'll be giving notice when we pay the rent here in a couple days. 


I have some new pics of the babies! I need to upload them!

Oh and I built a stanchion recently. I'll have to post pics of that too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok I was really LOL... so I read your post aloud and then everyone else LOL!

T-post clips= nubbins 

Those babies are too freakin cute! They are gonna be ROTTEN!!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's Rocky! He's pretty much growing horns and I'm pretty bummed the disbudding went bad. I just ordered my own disbudding iron today (shipped 2-Day cause I NEED to do these lamancha babies ASAP!) 

The way I knew the girl I got him from is because she came up and disbudded my 4 dairy bucklings last year. She also disbudded Squirt and she has no scurs at all. Rocky was done at 9 days old with pretty big buds.. She put it off til the day I picked him up so maybe thats why.. 







A little blurry but the only one for size comparason.  7 1/2 week old nigerian dwarf and a week old lamancha kid!










He doesn't like the babies! lol






And this is Mcgee (or McGoo!  ) He's my favorite!! 










Following dbf checking if he has more milk!








I also have pictures of the bad lamancha! This is Squirt. Seems like she EXTRA bratty lately.  I still love her dearly though. Wouldn't trade her for the world!
The stanchion isnt quite done yet. I have 1 more board to attach but ran out of screws. Got more today so I'll finish it when it stops raining! 

















Honey: Lol dont mind the bucket. It was just to see if it worked.





These pictures were before I added the bucket holder. They were all modeling for me and I was treat training them to hop up there!
Honey again. She's Lamancha/Alpine maybe. 





Buttermilk. She's supposed to be 50% lamancha, 25% saanen, 25% alpine. Her and Honey have sure come far since I've had them! Very happy with how well they're both putting on weight. (AMAZING what happens when you _actually_ feed your goats enough food! :/ )





Squirt again!  She was standing really funny! 





Knuckle Head. The Saanen with the body of a boer! He's already over 30 inches at the withers and he's not even a year old yet. 










And Bucky.. He's a 7 month old Alpine. I pretty sure he's getting the job done. All the girls went into heat last sunday(mucosy discharge, pink puffy lady parts) and seemed to have a different discharge a few days later. Not sure how it all works..  He's pretty skinny too and I copper bolused him. He has a horrible coat.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 23, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ok I was really LOL... so I read your post aloud and then everyone else LOL!
> 
> T-post clips= nubbins
> 
> Those babies are too freakin cute! They are gonna be ROTTEN!!!


 Nubbin is a common word here. We have a 'rumpless' (lol bob tailed) cat named Tater nubbin.. Or just plain "Nub". We pet her and always joke around and say "rub-a-nub-nub!!" 





Here's the Nub-a-nub-nub!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Love all the photos of your lovely critters!!!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 4, 2013)

Been really busy with the move so I figured I catch up here!   Dbf gave notice last sunday with the last rent check. I wasn't there but I guess she was basically like oh what perfect timing. My other house finally sold so I wanna do a bunch of work to the place ['and dont need to put up with all your animals and all your crap for only $450/month so get the he11 out' is what she didn't say! lol!] I'm fine and I dont really care anymore! We got things..ahem, _*I*_ got things going on one of the goat pens. Last sunday I got 18 t-posts pounded in for a 20ft x25ft "kid pen".  Its up by the house and will be for bottle babies, a kidding pen, breeding pen.. you get the point! Then I get a round area thats about 35ft in diameter. That will be the main pen and doe pen. and is a little down the driveway and is in the middle of a clearing of trees (where we usually burn burnpiles) we have 3 heavily wooded acres but we're trying to cause the least damage to the land so we dry lot them and throw fresh cut brush in _constantly_. Plus they get free choice grass hay along with _basically_ free choice brush.  Then eventually we'll need to put up a buck pen when the kids cant be with the does anymore. So I get 3 pens instead of 1 smaller one!  So far I'm $472 in and still need a few small things and probably more t-posts down the line.. There goes my tax return!  I think it will be totally worth it though!  I also dont have to pay rent where we're moving because my mom owns the house so that saves $220 a month.  


I was looking and emailing a lady about a bred lamancha. She's a cream color and is bred to a saanen.. I want her but she's 3 hours away from here and about 4+ from the other house.. We're not staying at the new house until sometime the week of the 18th when we can get the shelters and coops and all the animals moved up there. 

I also got one wooden gate built and I'm going to modify chainlink hinges and latches for the pens. I'm ready to run the wire for the kid pen but we need to do it on a day we're not already worn out from loading and unloading other stuff. 


In the goat world I sold the alpine buck I bought recently along with honey, the lamancha/alpine. Squirts been *really* sweet the last week or so. This weekend was when she's supposed to be in heat but she's not really acting like she is so hopefully the buck at least got to her. Usually she has clear goopy discharge and pink lady parts during her heat but not this week. I'll send blood in to biotracking in a few weeks to see. Either that or she's now out of season and back to my sweet little girl!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 4, 2013)

I also have some goat pics while I'm here! I disbudded all 4 of the boys with figure 8 burns. This was my first time disbudding so I think I got the hang of it by the fourth!!    Its going to be sooo hard to decide who to keep as a buck and who to wether.  (I'll probably keep 2 intact..)
























































Rocky hates the babies!!






























Here's a couple disbudding pics..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 4, 2013)

I also have some pics of Rocky my 9 week old nigerian dwarf buckling.  He doesn't usually hold his front feet so close together, he was just sunbathing funny!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 4, 2013)

Does anyone else have the chicken laying in the goat hay problem?!!  The other day this pullet was making quite a ruckus everytime someone disturbed her so the roo decided he needed to stand guard and protect her! 

The pullet is on top of the hay in the back left corner.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

what a GOOD roo! Protecting his "lady" from those EVIL goats! 
LOVE all the photos. Loved the photos of the goats in the stanchion...their little ears perked up like that! The kids are really cute too. My favorite in your nub-a-nub-nub cat! We have one too. The Prickely Princess, AKA Barbara, AKA Nubby-butt, AKA Nuby Nub Nubs, you get the point! They're SO funny looking!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah the nub is really funny! Her little tail really gets going sometimes. Circles and figure 8's!  Plus she has so much orange in her she can be quite moody to say the least!


I have some pics of my Swedish Flower Hens! 3 of the 4 girls are laying and I'd say the blue pullet is about a month off!

You know the spare water is _always_ better then the water in their own coop.. They always run to it when I let them out!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

they're all quite lovely. I love how 'handsome' and proud your roo is. He apparently likes that one hen doesn't he?!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 4, 2013)

Everyone looks lovely 

I love your chickens!!  The one in the last two pictures is beautiful!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)

Very pretty birds.   Love the looks of those.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 4, 2013)

I love the pale blue tail on your hen! Very pretty. Beautiful roo too.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 4, 2013)

I LOVE the swedish flower hens! The roo is very proud. He likes giving his girls treats and strutting his stuff!  My friend sent me her rcom 20 incubator but half way through the first set we had a big snow storm and 3 day power outage. The humidity up button doesn't work now so I have to send it in before I can use it!    I can try murderbating some more in my Little Giant styrobator!   I usually get less then 50% hatch rates in it but I guess its worth a shot.. 

Also I'm picking up an EE roo tomorrow. I need a boy to strengthen the blue egg gene in my EE/olive egger coop before I go for more olive eggers with a marans roo!  I'm very excited to move because I can do alot with my chickens there and I can have more then 1 rooster.





Took this after todays lunch feeding.. It was the best one I could get! haha  They all wanted Maaaaaa!!!  Miiiiiilk!!!


----------

